# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  AOL

## SashaT

The people at this website are excellent at knowing how to change settings into different languages.  Does anyone know how to change an AOL screenname to french.  I mean just one account (screenname) on a computer, I can't change them all, just mine.  Can anyone help me, I know there's a way yo do it, but I can't figure it out.

----------


## Pravit

I don't think you can; that has more to do with the AOL servers, not us. You might actually end up with funny characters in your name that aren't what you expected. Try going to the AIM site and signing up for a new name with foreign characters in it...

----------


## SashaT

Yeah, I tried that and I found out that you can in 9.0 but I [darn it!] have 8.0, I'll have to wait until I upgrade.  ::  Thanks for the help though Pravit.

----------


## Pravit

You don't actually have to use the AOL internet service to use the AIM messenger. I got rid of it a long time ago, though, after the first Toyota Tundra video ad popped up.

----------


## Antono

The new Trillian version knows unicode. ( http://www.trillian.cc )

----------


## Pravit

The new Trillian version doesn't work entirely well. I can type Russian into it but the people on the other end can't read it if they're using AIM.

----------


## Antono

Well, as far as I know, there is a new AIM available but not all have this version. The old version doesn't know Unicode. 
But MSN works fine, if you use Trillian, because MSN knows Unicode,

----------


## Pravit

I just use ICQ for chatting in Russian. It seems to be the most Russian-friendly, besides MSN.

----------


## Antono

Friends of mine have problems with it (even Russians), okay, we should stop it here because we are far away from the topic.  ::

----------


## uno

No, I will continue...   ::   
AOL is the devil.

----------


## Antono

MSN is much better than AOL.

----------

